# Network problem crashes kernel

## slim2k

Upon running `lxd init` I found I needed some additional kernel options to support network bridging.  I don't recall the specific ones, but they were recommended to me in the last step of `lxd init` when I said yes to "Would you like to create a new network bridge?" .. 

Now, I can only boot when I unplug my USB Ethernet adapter.  The kernel crashes shortly after plugging it in with a long stack trace that exceeds the console's height.  I can not access any other tty when that happens.  There is no X desktop on here yet..

I'm not sure how to debug this.  How best can I proceed from here given that I need both LXC and the USB Network adapter?

.config => https://pastebin.com/i2e1ivdT

/var/log/message => https://pastebin.com/ZFadpCF9

----------

## slim2k

Actually, this is unrelated (shows up even if I don't plug in the usb ethernet)

/var/log/message => https://pastebin.com/ZFadpCF9

----------

## slim2k

This does not appear in /var/log/messages .. this is everything I can see.

Some sort of semaphore page fault.  This is a hardened SELinux kernel.

https://steemitimages.com/DQmfKmPdYAwipq8kzDoVRd4CoWpnrMzBUTxTGUsTGkAxoug/IMG_20171229_102110.jpg

----------

## slim2k

This is the USB Ethernet device causing the crash:

> Bus 002 Device 025: ID 0b95:1790 ASIX Electronics Corp. AX88179 Gigabit Ethernet

The brand name is: HooToo

I swapped it out with a simple non-hub ASIX USB Gigabit Ethernet adapter and it did not crash..

----------

## Hu

The backtrace is due to a kernel panic.  You have hit a kernel bug, likely in code specific to the USB Ethernet dongle.  Please try a newer kernel, as 4.12.x is no longer supported upstream.

----------

